# how do I construct a drop in trimmer table ?



## johnny (17 Feb 2016)

Searched youtube till my eyes bleed  

I have ordered a Makita RT0700c trimmer which will hopefully arrive this weekend.
How would I attach this trimmer to a drop-in board for a router table I will be building? is there a special adapter plate I'll need ? The base of the trimmer looks very small ,about 70mm dia ? do I just attach the trimmer base directly to a board ? or is there a better method using a larger diameter plate that would make the trimmer more rigid .

EDIT : would you flippin believe it !? I spotted this seconds after posting :roll: 
https://youtu.be/KkcSjXJeCR8

If anyone is using this or a similar trimmer I'd still greatly appreciate any tips on fixing and using


----------



## Ram64 (18 Feb 2016)

Hi,
I saw this one a while ago; it's a Bosch but still the same concept I would imagine.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqZN9DwCO90

Nigel


----------



## johnny (18 Feb 2016)

thats exactly what i was looking for thank you.  
I've trawled youtube for days looking for the perfect solution without success and last night I ordered a sheet of 8mm clear acrylic . I considered 150x150mm but in the end ordered 200mm x200mm . Glad I did after watching this video.

Funnily enough at the same time I nearly ordered 40mm x 40mm length of extruded aluminium to use as a fence support . I notice that he was using exactly the same extrusion in the vid.
Well spotted thanks for posting. I'll get on and start constructing my table tomorrow .


----------



## biskit (27 Feb 2016)

Let us know how you go with that johnny ccasion5: I'll be having a go as soon as I get a smaller router.


----------



## johnny (27 Feb 2016)

well I coddled somehing together using some chipboard which will probably do the job. pretty it ain't :lol: 
I bought a 200mm x200mm x8mm sheet of clear perspex off ebay and I'm just waiting for the extended 15mm screws to fit the trimmer.

I bought a fantastic trimmer for £35.00 its a Katsu and they are obviously made my the same Company that manufacture the Makita RT0700 trimmer. It uses the same motor, body, base and other parts and is identical in all respects except the plastic cap and speed control. 
if you are considering buying the RT0700 have a look at the Katsu you'll not be dissapointed . It uses all the same accessories as the Makita .
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LVVJ99U?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Ram64 (3 Mar 2016)

Spooky :twisted: . I've had the same Katsu trimmer for a good few months, it's done a few miles now and been faultless up to now. Mine came with a free set of bathroom scales......go figure? :roll: for the same money. It's next home is in a small cnc machine I've just built to replace the dremel in it atm.

Nigel


----------



## johnny (3 Mar 2016)

its amazing for the price. Can'tsee how they can do it. 
If i could afford it I'd buy another so I can have one free and the other permenantly in the table 
CNC milling eh  mmmm now theres a thought . i wonder if you could fit a metal cutter bit to drill and cut aluminium :wink:


----------



## GrahamF (6 Mar 2016)

johnny said:


> if you are considering buying the RT0700 have a look at the Katsu you'll not be dissapointed . It uses all the same accessories as the Makita
> 
> *and has a Makita warrantee*.
> 
> Makita service dept say no way does it have a Makita warranty, they say that statement is as bent as the rip-off copy machine. I'm quite happy with mine though, cheap enough to replace if any problems.


----------



## johnny (6 Mar 2016)

yeah I rather suspected as much :wink:


----------



## hrk (9 Mar 2016)

I have the katsu trimmer, on the whole its very good and the dust extraction isnt bad. I have had a few occasions when it has slipped down though. The catch seems a bit flimsy.


----------



## johnny (9 Mar 2016)

yes thats definitely the bit that lets these trimmers down .
it would be really good to have a micro adjuster to fine adjust depth . I have bought a Trend bit depth guage which should help adjust the bit depth more accurately than using a steel rule or other straight edge.
i've not compared the base of the Katsu with a Makita Rt0700 base . Perhaps it might be worth investing in a better base 

Have you tried adjusting the nyloc nut on the main bolt a little tighter to fine tune the snap catch ? :wink:


----------

